
A digital dollar – why, how, and why now - agforthree
https://venturebeat.com/2020/04/18/a-digital-dollar-why-how-and-why-now/
======
agforthree
I think this is especially relevant given China's rollout of the digital yuan:
[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/apr/28/china-
starts-m...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/apr/28/china-starts-major-
trial-of-state-run-digital-currency)

